# Word of the Day - Transitory



## Jace (Apr 14, 2022)

Word of the Day - Transitory...adj.

Def.: A brief duration, temporary, short-lived.

May the current situation be Transitory.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 14, 2022)

Life is transitory so live every day as if it is your last one, because one day it will be.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

The seasons of Ohio seem to be in a state of transitory chaos - In the last six weeks, we have gone from winter to summer to winter to spring to winter again!   Wardrobe changes have been challenging!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

Sometimes we feel as if a specific problem will be with us forever;
Yet, we often find out that it was _transitory._


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 14, 2022)

Time never stands still so all events are transitory.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 14, 2022)

I thought the Pandemic was a transitory event until I heard it may be with us forever!


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 14, 2022)

Radio waves can be transitory depending on signal, range and weather.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

_Oh my very dear one, whom I met just yesterday, 
Will our love be lasting, till forever and a day? 
Or, is it only *transitory*_, 
and meant  to swiftly fade away?


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 15, 2022)

I really hope my stint in the Despatch and Receivals department is transitory so I can get back to doing my usual job.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2022)

My social security check is very transitory.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 15, 2022)

Transitory - the genesis of the phrase "This too shall pass."


----------

